# To grey or not to grey, that is the question



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

To grey, or not to grey, that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous dye jobs,
Or to take Arms against the botox "cosmetic" movement,
And by opposing : to grey, to look older,
To accept; and by accepting, to say we accept the aging,
The heart-ache, and the thousand natural shocks
That Flesh is heir to? 
......................................................

In other words the end of my long hair is still auburn, while the hair near my head is now a slightly faded orange. 

I have not decided if I want to accept that or not. I see commercials for me to "comb out" the grey: do they do that for women also?


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine has lightened with age to the point I get called a blonde. Nothing against blondes, but I never wanted to be one. Wish I could find a way to get it to silver without bleaching it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My dad and I (he 92, me 68 at the time) referred to our hair color as "Swedish Blonde". Translates as: grey, but looks kinda blonde if the light hits it right.

Mon


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't mind at all when it turned grey,but hated it when it all turned loose.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

But, it's so nice to comb your hair with a towel in the morning and be set for the day!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife does not get her hair permed, cut, or colored. She says she saves us $100/mo.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

definitely 100 if not more. some of my friends spend a lot more. I never perm or cut either. I can sit on mine now. my mothers was down to her ankles. I refuse to go grey though. can't stand grey even in clothes but I wear a lot of different shades of black. I'm sure there are people who don't like black. I never care what others do though. I keep mine dark with herbs (sage and whatnot) no commercial dye. 

what I find weird though is when I go to these afternoon teas ,chowder suppers and whatnot every woman looks the same with their permed short blue grey hair . they look like clones to me but to each their own. live and let live. ~Georgia


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I rarely look in a mirror. Figure if I cant see myself, nobody else can see me either....

I just truly cant imagine why I would want another chore in my life. Rather do something interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

IDK about other men, but I prefer a natural grey woman over one who has her hair dyed black. often a color that they never were in the past..
I realized I was getting old when I started washing my face more, and combing my hair less..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I didn't mind at all when it turned grey,but hated it when it all turned loose.


Been there done that but eased the pain of it turning loose by reminding myself I wasn't spending a few hundred bucks a month for spray on foam supposed to grow butt cheek fuzz on my head after a year or so, made my chrome dome look good and dug out my knit watch cap for winter attire.

When I fist shaved and waxed my dome because I used a sharpie to write "This mobile ad space for rent. Inquire below basic rates and long term discount rate".

If you think the first scalping razor burn stings, its nothing compared to a G.I. dome scrubbing by a mad female. She scrubbed that billboard off like she was a boot scrubbing the barracks floor.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am considering a light rinse: the kind you do yourself.

I figure if I do not like it then it will wash out pretty quickly


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I put up a poster in the office one time that read ."people who dye their hair may lie about important things as well.". My coworkers made me take it down.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can still comb over what I have left on the side over the top, and front, IF Im going to be out hatless in public, bring it down to my R ear, then hold the upper part and comb the lower part back behind my head. I still see hair in the mirror and so that works for me. I have to put on my hat/cap by coming up from the L ear side of my head and in raising it to the top, bring my hair that bulges out on the L side up with it. n It used to be blonde, now its what I call dishwater blond.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> I can still comb over what I have left on the side over the top, and front, IF Im going to be out hatless in public, bring it down to my R ear, then hold the upper part and comb the lower part back behind my head. I still see hair in the mirror and so that works for me. I have to put on my hat/cap by coming up from the L ear side of my head and in raising it to the top, bring my hair that bulges out on the L side up with it. n It used to be blonde, now its what I call dishwater blond.


The combover... haha


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

newfieannie said:


> definitely 100 if not more. some of my friends spend a lot more. I never perm or cut either. I can sit on mine now. my mothers was down to her ankles. I refuse to go grey though. can't stand grey even in clothes but I wear a lot of different shades of black. I'm sure there are people who don't like black. I never care what others do though. I keep mine dark with herbs (sage and whatnot) no commercial dye.
> 
> what I find weird though is when I go to these afternoon teas ,chowder suppers and whatnot every woman looks the same with their permed short blue grey hair . they look like clones to me but to each their own. live and let live. ~Georgia


Would like to hear more about the herbs you use. Do you rinse with them?
So far I don't have a lot of grey... give it a couple more years. Some of my hair is lightening to red, then blonde though so it's a matter of time


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i just make an infusion and let it sit in my hair for awhile then rinse. my hair is naturally dark so I use sage which I grow myself. I don't know what's used for light hair.
possibly camomile? but I'm not sure. my sister uses lemon juice to keep hers light. I use this every week. a person just starting out would use it more often. I use rosemary for sheen and body. I've used blk tea also for my hair.~Georgia


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Because I'm now a wrinkly 74, I thought it looked silly to have a young, dyed blond, head of hair- too much of a contrast. So, I now dye it silver. Yes, silver. (Had to find it at Sally's Beauty Supply). Right on top of the blond. No, I did not strip the blond out first. It looks as if I've spent a lot of money layering the color. Love the silver highlights. Much more alive than grey.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> I can still comb over what I have left on the side over the top, and front, IF Im going to be out hatless in public, bring it down to my R ear, then hold the upper part and comb the lower part back behind my head. I still see hair in the mirror and so that works for me. I have to put on my hat/cap by coming up from the L ear side of my head and in raising it to the top, bring my hair that bulges out on the L side up with it. n It used to be blonde, now its what I call dishwater blond.


Too much work. It is easier to just let your eyebrows grow out and comb them straight back.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought the hip thing was colors....purple, blue etc......I think its a nod to it does not matter what color your hair is when I see people over 50 with the purple and blue.


I don't care about those things,......trying to stay the same color forever seems like vanity to me, but whatever makes you happy. I kinda like the bright purple and brilliant blue highlight things......shows they don't care about such trivialities.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Being 67 and having at least a smidgen of grey in my hair since I was 16 I am all grey now, at least that is what I call it, or Salt and Pepper is really more like it. lol
I haven't dyed my hair in 25 yrs. I don't care if I don't look like the rest of the world, I am ME, not them. 
Had a friend once who always thought that if you were over 40, you needed to have your hair cut short, and permed. Not me, my hair is almost to my waist, and when I go out, I like to straighten it. I have almost curly hair, and straightening it makes it look neater to me and hubby anyway.
If I would dye my hair, I would have to do it twice a month, because it grows that fast, and I would never want that streak of grey near my scalp, and the rest a different color.
So, since I have always been one who never followed the crowd, I have long, straight, grey hair. and I Love it.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Gal at the feed store been grey for years, and she isn't that old. I think she looks great.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

ShannonR said:


> The combover... haha


When I was a teen, a friend cut his dad's hair. The dad had quite a comb over. Bob asked, " You want me to just cut this off the top?" No way!
So, 40 years later, I went to the barber, but he'd gone fishing. So, I poked my head in a beauty salon and asked if they cut guy's hair. Sure. As she was cutting my hair, she asked if I wanted all the top cut off. I responded with a quick No. It sort of suprised at how quickly I'd responded. Slowly, almost un noticed, I'd begun to develop my very own comb over. My part hadn't moved, just the hair north of the part had far fewer hairs to join them as they covered my noggin. So, I no longer carry a comb. Hair cuts begin with the simple directions "Use a number 2 and number 3 attachment."

I say that if keeping your hair color what it once was makes you feel younger, go ahead. But if it looks like you dipped your head in brown paint, give it up. For women that once had red hair, dying it to look like a new penny, doesn't work. Same for plum, blue or green. If you only want to dye your hair after the grey roots are two inches long, give it up. IMHO.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My haircuts have long been one of my grandkids or kids giving me the clipper treatment. 1/8 " on the sides and the barren plain on top taken down to the skin. Over 20 years ago, I was in the truck one day and looked in the mirror and saw UNDER my hair. Went to barber that afternoon. After a few of those high dollar haircuts, I figured out a set of clippers was much cheaper. Used to get it buzzed twice a month, now more like every 6 to 8 weeks. After the chemo it came back but grows much slower.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I did the purple hair thing for about 3 months. Since my hair is short and grows pretty fast, I was spending way more money and time than I wanted to keep it purple lol So, I'm back to my natural silver/black/white combo. Now, I just experiment with the cut and style.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When PBS TV has their fund drives they play a lot of shows with music from the 1950s, 60s, and 70s so we watch of course. I have noticed that when the camera pans to the audience most of the men are grey or white haired but all the women are blondes, brunettes and redheads. For many of the women it does make then look younger. Particularly those going blond which is very compatible to an older skin colour - because your skin tone does change.

I don't colour my hair - never have - so am going very grey now. Never have had the patience to sit in a beauty salon. When my hair was long my Mom usually trimmed it. Poker straight so it was easy. When I had short hair I went to the hairdresser and just go a cut and ran out as fast as possible. Now-a-days my husband cuts my hair and does a great job. Well, except for the time I heard "oops" and watched a huge chunk of my bangs fly off into space. But once you have been completely bald twice due to chemo and stem cell transplants you really do not place a lot of importance on hair. Just glad to have it back


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; I am with the kid. I had a spot of grey when I was 28, did not particularly like it when it all began to grey, but my BALD head sure gets cold.

My Pat had beautiful silver-grey hair in her last years, Barb's is still almost Black. Woman must have an oriental in her genetics. Bless her heart, she does the SHREK thing with Wahl clippers and I wear a permanent grey GI cut with that cleared landing strip on top. A brother uses balding shears and cuts ALL the hair off his head.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

MMmm...

I do not believe I will try the bald look! LOL!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> LOL; I am with the kid. I had a spot of grey when I was 28, did not particularly like it when it all began to grey, but my BALD head sure gets cold.
> 
> My Pat had beautiful silver-grey hair in her last years, Barb's is still almost Black. Woman must have an oriental in her genetics. Bless her heart, she does the SHREK thing with Wahl clippers and I wear a permanent grey GI cut with that cleared landing strip on top. A brother uses balding shears and cuts ALL the hair off his head.


I buzz cut with the quarter inch depth thing clipped on. Its very practical, even easier than shaving head like some men do. Women dont probably want the male buzz cut GI look, but even for women, a short cut is more practical. Think how much time people with long hair have to spend on maintenance.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

HermitJohn said:


> Think how much time people with long hair have to spend on maintenance.


I am not into messing with my hair, even tho it is almost waist length. I just comb and put into a pony tail. I may be old, but I still like my hair and I like it the way I like it. I always get a lot of looks from women, who may be thinking, "boy if only she would get her hair cut, it would look so much better" but I am me and I like my hair long. Men tend to comment on my hair, and say they like it. Don't know, don't care I like it that is what matters most to me. lol I was never into following the crowd, and even less so, since I am older. I may even be a trendsetter, as I also wear hats, not womans pretty hats, but plain cowboy hats that cover your ears and neck, from the sun. I sure don't want more skin cancer.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Or frostbite, Bon Bon. Warm hats, fuzzy hats in winter.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been getting grey hair since I was in my very early 20's (thanks DAD!). I've colored it for year then went a few years letting it go grey. I went back to coloring when I was trying to get a new job. For some reason a brunette is more employable than a grey haired lady. I figure I'll give up the coloring when I turn 60.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Oxankle said:


> Or frostbite, Bon Bon. Warm hats, fuzzy hats in winter.


Yep, just another good bunch of reasons for my hats. 
Thanks for the chuckle!!!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I have reached that point in life where I no longer care and take the position that if anyone else doesn't lie it, they aren't obligated to look at me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much maintenance really. I keep mine piled on top of my head mostly. I always wear ball caps or hats. I do like some of the silver hair I see and all the different colors but it is not for me. course I wouldn't have it really blk as coal. it never was. more dark brown and like I said I use sage etc and no it's not vanity. it's the way I like it and what works best with my coloring. my eyebrows are still very dark. I'd look awful as a blond. ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Lordy; our deliberations here are so solemn. I am going to offer a random off-topic thought. (Stuff just bounces around inside my head like a kid on a sugar high>)

Wife sent me to the store to buy a package of bathroom tissues. Wow; $17 and big change. I had no idea that my hobbies were so expensive.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

price of tp,ptowels,Kleenex.all that stuff went sky high in the last couple years. I don't know how some people can afford it. I loaded up this morning. no frills had it on sale. thing is I have to buy the soft stuff which is the most expensive.

my son just told me food is going to be way higher next month. it's high enough now. how high can it go . no frills usually has the best prices. I got Hereford corned beef for 2 something. lowest price ever. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

And on a positive side, gasoline was $1.91 a gallon here today!

Mon


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> I am not into messing with my hair, even tho it is almost waist length. I just comb and put into a pony tail. I may be old, but I still like my hair and I like it the way I like it. I always get a lot of looks from women, who may be thinking, "boy if only she would get her hair cut, it would look so much better" but I am me and I like my hair long. Men tend to comment on my hair, and say they like it. Don't know, don't care I like it that is what matters most to me. lol I was never into following the crowd, and even less so, since I am older. I may even be a trendsetter, as I also wear hats, not womans pretty hats, but plain cowboy hats that cover your ears and neck, from the sun. I sure don't want more skin cancer.


I find it interesting that others seem so fixated on my hair. Mine comes down to mid-butt length and is curly. Pain in the behind to deal with, but I don't feel like cutting it. I had short hair for awhile, and didn't like it. So, I mostly keep my hair in a braid, bun, or ponytail. Sometimes I let it go combed and loose but not often. Lots of compliments and people in awe when they realize just how long it is. Ya, cool, glad you like it. I notice that the only complainers are the older women who themselves have short, blue, permed hair. Always asking me why I bother keeping it long, why don't I cut it, "Oh, you're going to get so tired of maintaining it and cut it off" kind of thing. What's with the old lady negativity towards my hair!? I suspect it's jealousy, pure and simple, but can't say for sure. Nobody is forcing them to cut their own hair, lol


----------



## coil (Jan 13, 2013)

My wife started going grey at 12,she's dyed it for quite a while, but the last 10 years she just let it go natural at 47 she is completely silver grey, she gets a kick out of getting senior discounts when she is with our 6 year old, everyone thinks she is grandma


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes ShannonR, I suspect you have hit the proverbial nail on the head when you say it is envy.
I agree.
I like my hair long, and I keep it long for me, not hubby, or the world.
I have always wanted hair like Chrystal Gail and it may not be that long, but it sure as heck isn't short, permed or blue. LOL


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> Yes ShannonR, I suspect you have hit the proverbial nail on the head when you say it is envy.
> I agree.
> I like my hair long, and I keep it long for me, not hubby, or the world.
> I have always wanted hair like Chrystal Gail and it may not be that long, but it sure as heck isn't short, permed or blue. LOL


In this world where one can do whatever they want with their hair, artificially or otherwise, the envy and negativity aspect sort of baffles me. If you want blonde hair that goes down to your feet get extensions and dye it...

That's another question I get a lot: whether both the curl or color(natural highlighting) are fake. No to both, frankly, I'm too cheap and don't care enough about anyone to try and impress them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I don't have a lot of grey hair, but the color has it's faded over time. So mine is "helped", it's not the red of my youth tho. If I wanted the upkeep it would blue, green, pink or whatever color I fancied at the time. That stuff is seriously time consuming tho.

I do keep my hair long because my husband likes it, it's a small thing to do for him. He wears his hair longer, and has sideburns (which I guess are a PITA) because I like it. He rocks the grey tho, has the perfect skunk stripe just off center and everything. It's just not fair.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

been going grey since I was 23. it never bothered me, still doesn't. I was a dark brown with red highlights...now there's a little brown left, mostly grey, white, and silver at 49. went through a phase when I helped raise a child where he dared me to go burgundy. we BOTH did it and graduated to purple for a few years. way too much of a pain in the bum.
because of my disability messes, I need to keep it shoulder length or shorter, because I can't manage the crazy Shirley Temple Italian mop. I did cut it myself for decades. Now I have a friend who chops a couple inches off when I need it.

oh, and speaking of the chick buzz cut...when I was still in theatre, I was crosscast in 42nd Street, as a gay male piano player/pickpocket because of my build, and I was in charge of the male chorus/dancers, leading them and/or drowning out their tap mistakes. 
the caveat to the casting was I had to get my hair just about buzz cut. I did. whew, it was WEIRD for a long time to look in a mirror. 
now, though, if I truly get to the point where I can no longer manage the mop without assistance, yeah, I'll go that route again. it didn't kill me then, won't kill me now


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Coil:You reminded me of a long-ago chuckle. Wife and I had a change of life baby. The girl was about two or three and the wife, with her rapidly greying hair, took her to the grocery store. Lady there patted the kid on the head and gushed "Oh, I see you are baby sitting today!" Wife took it out on me because I giggled at the story.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've often said there is nothing more beautiful than a ladies smile.... And that is true, but a full head of long flowing hair to go with that smile runs a mighty close second place. Don't really care what color it is.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I had long hair for years, and a couple of months ago, I decided I was just tired and fed up with the maintenance involved. I treated myself to a shaggy pixie-ish style that I just love. I call it "Bed Head Friendly". 

Also, at 66 yrs old, my fortunate genes have not yet turned my hair grey, although there are a few silver strands here and there. If it all goes grey, so be it. I don't have the time nor the inclination to defy nature.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Hubby; There are smiles and then there are smiles; there are smiles that will cause a man to forget even to look at the woman's hair. T'other day at the grocery store a thirty-ish woman, the most beautiful I have seen in this town, looked directly into my eyes for a full ten seconds and gave me such a smile that I almost forgot why I was there. She probably knows that she has this effect on men and does it on purpose.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ox, she's probably married to the local funeral director.

Mon


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Grey! I get tired of wondering how much a person ages from day to day.

big rockpile


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As a young 20ish working as a mechanic in an auto dealership, a man and woman pulled their brand new bright yellow Corvette convertible into the shop for an oil change. As the service writer was talking with them, it was hard for most of us working not to notice them and make jokes. They both looked to be mid 70s. He could have passed for Rodney Dangerfield, wearing a bright yellow short sleeve shirt, opened to reveal a bright yellow tank top underneath, with yellow golf pants and white tennis shoes. His hair was as black as Pygmy shoe polish. She had a white beehive with purple tints, a golf cap, a black and white zebra striped halter top that tied around her neck and exposed her mid drift, and very short blue jean cut offs, all balanced on a pair of black pumps.
Listening to them socialize with the other customers in the waiting area, both with arms around each other's waists, they seemed like two very happy and very comfortable in their skin people. Energetic, humorous and carefree, obviously intent on living their lives to the fullest with no concern for anyone's perception on how they should behave.

Never saw them again and never forgot them.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Haven't been on the forum for awhile. Life and all that good stuff. Next year, 2019 will be our 10th year on our homestead and we love it more than ever.

As for hair, When I turned 50, my red hair was to my waist. I had some lightening bold grey at my temples that I easily colored but when I grew my hair out it was with the personal promis that when it started giving me a headache when I pulled it back into the mandatory pony tail that I had to wear as a nurse, then I would cut it. That happened my 50th year on this earth so I kept my promise and gave 18 inhes to Locks of Love, a charity that collects donated hair and makes wigs for cancer patients. Never regretted the decision.

I cut my own hair now, in a super short pixie style, which at 65 years of age suits my busy farm wife life style. I love being able to finger comb with a bit of hair get and get on with the day. As for grey, I have a lot more now and medications that I take for the 3 degenerative arthritis conditions I've recently been diagnosed with have thinned it out some but for the most part I no longer color my hair regularly. On occasion I will take the time to color but I bet when I figure it out it's only about once a year that I do that.

Mom and dad didn't grey out until they were in their 70s, me my 60s but I have earned every grey hair on my head and wear them like a crown.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Terri said:


> I am considering a light rinse: the kind you do yourself.
> 
> I figure if I do not like it then it will wash out pretty quickly


My kids kept giving me a hard time about my gray,I told them if they didn't watch out I would die it purple. Everyone thought that I was kidding, so I did it.


----------



## njkomarnitzky (Jul 14, 2017)

Terri said:


> To grey, or not to grey, that is the question:
> Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
> The slings and arrows of outrageous dye jobs,
> Or to take Arms against the botox "cosmetic" movement,
> ...


I believe it would all have to do with one's personal vanity I myself used to be very vain especially when I was younger so I would dye my hair but in about the last I'd say seven or eight years I stopped and I'm slowly let the gray creep in this not so bad and I'm a guy


----------



## ICantThinkOfAName (Dec 16, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> IDK about other men, but I prefer a natural grey woman over one who has her hair dyed black. often a color that they never were in the past..
> I realized I was getting old when I started washing my face more, and combing my hair less..


My original natural hair color is/was dark brownish black. I’m not ready to let it go, so I color it. Currently the length is to my lower back. I get many many compliments all the time.


----------



## Seven_Cs_Ranch (Feb 8, 2017)

At 42 my hair is definitely getting some glitter! At this point it looks like a silver highlight, and I like it. I have no intention of coloring it.
I went to cosmetology school 10 years ago and found that is NOT for me! But I've got 4 daughters and thought it'd be beneficial.  I'm a simple gal, and color maintenance isn't for me! My hair is to my booty and I'll trim it when it gets to the point that it brushes my crack when I wash it...that drives me nuts! I've not colored my hair for 5/6 years and the last perm I got didn't take well so I've got a terrible semi wave thing going on. I usually keep it in a bun because it's coarse and always looks like I haven't brushed it.  The worst part though is that it started thinning about 3 years ago and I can't figure out why.
My hubby started receding a few years ago and ended up with a little patch close to the front, I call it "the island" and he is not overly fond of said island so he keeps it smooth as a baby's bottom. He's got a red (aka orange) beard with a bit of gray and is smoking hot!
I say go with what you're comfortable with, or what your spouse likes. I'd consider going with shorter hair but my hubby likes it long.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I started to go grey when I was around 30,and my intention was to not cover the grey. However after 2-3 years I wasn't happy with how it was coming in. The grey just made my face look tired all the time. I started with a colour that matched mine, but now it's a lighter shade,which better suits me now that I'm in my late fifties.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I have some grey coming in and I decided a long time ago that I wouldn't be coloring it and I would accept age as a blessing not a curse. Partially because I prefer being low maintenance and partially because I don't want to bathe myself in chemicals in order to look a certain way. I quit painting my toenails and fingernails over 10 years ago too, same reasons. It was always chipping! So annoying. I also spent a good 16 years inhaling chemicals (cigarettes and fast food) so I figured it would do me good to clean up the act.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I spent most of my life coloring my hair. At 12, I had a few grays, and by 16 I had naturally what my friends were paying lots for 'frosting'. Thinking the chemicals of even the 'safe' hair color could be contributing to hair loss, I decided to go natural last year. FR took the clippers to my head and gave me a very close-cropped cut. I was surprised to find mine is almost totally white. I'm not sure if I'll keep it natural or not, but it is a lot easier to throw on a hat instead of styling it every morning.


----------

